# SORRY! Game pieces



## SlySniper

Hello!

I was just messing around with some of the game pieces when it turns out, some of them look cool.























*Thanks for Looking! :hug:: *


----------



## Riveninside

the background looks like it's fading wayyy to closely, however, i didn't think sorry pieces looked that cool close up! lol awesome!


----------



## Taralyn Romero

Ooooooooh hoh man!  The chaos I reaked on this game!  Looks cool - neat idea!


----------



## df3photo

i like the short dop maybe if you turned the pieces so the seams wernt showing it would look alittle nicer. keep playin around though.


----------

